# Can you pay the price?



## outinthecold (Apr 30, 2009)

Hurt is what we endure, almost everyone here is suffering from the "other person" in our relationship.

If not, then you are lucky, you are just a spectator in the Super Bowl of emotions with no referees.

What is the price they pay Or better yet, what is the price they are willing to pay?

It seems we are readily sacrificed in their emotional vacuum.

Ask them next time, what is the price they are willing to pay?

Is it the hurt of their children?
Is it life long scares their children will bare?
Is it their morality, integrity or character?
Is it your friendship?
Is it your disdain?
Is it your heart?
Is it your hatred?
Is it just you?

Any of these answers bring hidden pain sometimes generational pain.

Next time you talk to the offender, ask, “what price are you willing to pay?”


----------

